# My dad, Charles Wetherbee, solo violinist/teacher/chamber musician



## Sumpumpolis

Hey everyone, 
my dad Charles Wetherbee is an accomplished violinist, and he asked me to help him get more views for his quartet's youtube channel, so I thought I'd try to post a link here and share a bit about him. 




He's a professor of violin at CU Boulder, and former concert master for the Columbus Symphony, back when it was a bit larger. His quartet does a lot of cross-overs with blue-grass and jazz artists, although they can also play regular classical at a high level.

here's his bio, also: http://www.colorado.edu/music/faculty/charles-wetherbee


----------



## cellogrl

I'm from the town this quartet is residenced in! Great quartet. OWU is very lucky to have them!


----------

